# Glass front bee veil



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I don't think it will help find a queen, but I think it will help seeing eggs. The queen just takes practice. I have a lot of trouble between my glasses and the veil seeing eggs. I have no trouble if I take off the veil, take off my glasses and put my face two inches from the frame. Yea right!

I have considered doing this myself. Let me know how it turns out.


----------



## Russ (Sep 9, 2001)

Paint your hive tool FLORSCENT ORANGE. Maybe that would help. Dale


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

You've seen those key chains with a retractable cable so the keys stay attached? Maybe you should attach it to one of those through a hole in the tool. Then you CAN'T lay it down.

When I was doing concrete work for a couple of years, I painted all my tools florescent orange because they would get layed on the ground and get a little dirt kicked on them and were very hard to find. Especially by those 18 year old kids who used my tools and never bought their own. It does help.


----------



## ChellesBees (Apr 1, 2003)

Before I replaced the screen in my veil, I would try a magnifying glass. Just watch where the sun is, lest you heat things up too much. Finding the queen is just a practice thing. Try looking for her when you aren't trying to do other things too.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

It's one of my favorite things about an observation hive. My queen is not marked and I find her several times a day without disturbing the bees. It's great practice.


----------



## mark williams (Jan 19, 2003)

would'nt you have a problem with the glass fogging up?.man! i would not be able to breathe,that is why I don't wear a veil much.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

If it was me, I'd put about a 2 inch by 6 inch piece right in front of my eyes and leave the rest screen.


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

You just need a little practice, thats all...

Ian


----------



## Dave W (Aug 3, 2002)

Greetings . . .

I have a Kelley Square Folding veil. With poor eyesight, bifocal lines, and the grid of the screen, I could not see how to walk!

Here's how I solved my problem:
Purchased clear plastic replacement lens for a saftey face shield ($5.00??)
Cut stitching and removed front screen.
Measured screen (mine was 8x10"). Cut clear lens using sharp knife (box cutter).
Using very small drill bit, drilled holes 1/4" apart, 1/4" from edge of plastic.
Sew into veil. (Takes about 90 min)

WORKS GREAT! I have no problem w/ fogging. Seeing eggs still difficult unless I have bright sunlight over my shoulder.

SUGGESTION:
When I replace the scratched lens, I think I'll sew Velco into the veil, and use sticky Velco on edge of plastic. Should make replacement a lot quicker.

Hope this helps!
Dave W


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Great idea. I like the velcro idea too.


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

I have an Optivisor that I use when working on firearms and looking at bees. Order from Brownells @ $33.00, much less than the bee catalogs. They have extra lens plates in different power amplifications $20. They also make an optiloupe for $6.35.

Perhaps you could velcro the lens plate or loupe to the top of the glass front veil?

Bill


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

That might be very nice when looking for eggs.


----------

